# March Contest Ideas



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Seeing as March is less than a week away, what kind of theme(s) should we do for March?

There's St Patty's Day, the first day of Spring, Spring Break....

Throw your ideas out


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

March is also Mud doggy time!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If it gets warm enough, we'll get some mud...lol.

Anyone else? Anybody?


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Seeing as March is less than a week away, what kind of theme(s) should we do for March?
> 
> There's St Patty's Day, the first day of Spring, Spring Break....
> 
> Throw your ideas out


It's not Spring where i live. It's gonna be Autumn!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

For the calendar, we don't HAVE to have monthly themes. Some months are obvious, like Christmas and Halloween......but we don't have to be that strict. 

What about for the secondary contest, though?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Muddy pictures could be our secondary contest theme.
Sounds great


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the St Paddy's day thing myself. St. Patrick’s is second only to Christmas IMHO. There is the whole beer and corned beef thing, and then there is always the controversy over the parade that would be perfect for the calendar. 

OK Sorry for the sarcasm at the end, but what about the doggie that can retrieve a beer for his master?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> OK Sorry for the sarcasm at the end, but what about the doggie that can retrieve a beer for his master?


Dottie's been doing that for the past few years; she's even got her very own Hooters t-shirt. Hmmmm, this sounds like something for a video...Of course, we have not taught her to open the refridgerator for obvious reasons! 

Here's a page that has some fun ideas that might work for the secondary contest. Check out the list of fun titles and the photos that have been submitted:

Fun

This page is a part of a site that belongs to my friend CJ Landry. She has a lot of good stuff on her site, including a useful "drives" survey.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's a couple of St. Pat's pics from a couple of years ago


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> Here's a couple of St. Pat's pics from a couple of years ago


Oh! That poor doggie LOL. He looks sooooo cute!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Dottie's been doing that for the past few years; she's even got her very own Hooters t-shirt.


The video would be great if you could figure out how to get the Hooter's girl you stole the T-shirt from in there.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> Here's a couple of St. Pat's pics from a couple of years ago


These are great!!! You've already got some contest entries!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> The video would be great if you could figure out how to get the Hooter's girl you stole the T-shirt from in there.


LOL! Well, that is still a touchy subject around here...:roflmao:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So if we dont have to have "themes" for the calendar.... we could just have everyone put in whatever pic is their fave?

I'll dye Tucker green for St Paddy's Day!  lol....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> So if we dont have to have "themes" for the calendar.... we could just have everyone put in whatever pic is their fave?
> 
> I'll dye Tucker green for St Paddy's Day!  lol....


It's all about voting for the picture we think would look best for that month on the calendar...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So when it comes down to it, its what people think March means, which brings us back to some sort of themes? 

I'm dumb, I don't get what you mean.... lol


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

*he he* London is already wearing green by her ear.. from when her breeder tattooed her.. shes all set for St.Patty's day..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> So when it comes down to it, its what people think March means, which brings us back to some sort of themes?
> 
> I'm dumb, I don't get what you mean.... lol


Just an example....but look at the picture of the puppies in the wagon.... What monthly theme would that fit into? I don't know that there's a specific month that one would fit with.....but how can a picture like that not make our calendar? I think a picture like that just might beat out a bunch of St Patrick's Day photos.....even if it doesn't fit a "March" theme.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Are we leaning toward a "Muddy Dog" theme for our secondary contest this month?

I'm still open to ideas....


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Good idea goldies do love their mud.

Can I enter two pics though as I have 2 dogs? T he pics I'm thinking of were taken at different times


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

KerryandMolly'smum said:


> Can I enter two pics though as I have 2 dogs? T he pics I'm thinking of were taken at different times


Yep...one per dog....max two pictures per forum member...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

What if there are two forum members that own the same dog? (Just kidding)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> LOL! Well, that is still a touchy subject around here...:roflmao:


Hehehe What about Hooter's dogs?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Just an example....but look at the picture of the puppies in the wagon.... What monthly theme would that fit into? I don't know that there's a specific month that one would fit with.....but how can a picture like that not make our calendar? I think a picture like that just might beat out a bunch of St Patrick's Day photos.....even if it doesn't fit a "March" theme.


Yeah, that's true. Just like Tucker's puppy picture, not sure what month to enter it into... so March will be an "anything goes" month?


----------



## BridiesMum (Jan 30, 2007)

*March contest*

Hi I`m in the Uk what about piccies of our dogs with or in flowers etc. It`s going to be spring here. I have a good piccy ready lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

BridiesMum said:


> Hi I`m in the Uk what about piccies of our dogs with or in flowers etc. It`s going to be spring here. I have a good piccy ready lol


Well, March is close to a Spring month. March is a tough month for themes though.....other than St. Patricks day, I really don't know what else would fall under March....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

we can make weird things up.... how about the dog has to be standing and you can only see the side of its face? lol that'll be a hard fun shot to try and take :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Oh! That poor doggie LOL. He looks sooooo cute!


I like the St. Paddy's Day idea. I have a photo of Brinks from last year's I think where she celebrated the day. Mud is good too though depending on where you are. LOL!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

well...my birthday is in march. How about pics of doggies saying happy birthday to ME!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I like the St. Paddy's Day idea. I have a photo of Brinks from last year's I think where she celebrated the day. Mud is good too though depending on where you are. LOL!!!


We've got two contests running each month. The calendar contest is where we try and find photos that would fit for that months picture of a calendar. Monthly winners will get a free copy of the completed calendar next December. For March, I can't think of anything other than St. Patricks day for the monthly themes. Is March too early for spring pictures?

Then, the secondary contest....which is just for fun contest... So far, Muddiest Golden is the favorite for the month. But we're still taking suggestions...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> We've got two contests running each month. The calendar contest is where we try and find photos that would fit for that months picture of a calendar. Monthly winners will get a free copy of the completed calendar next December. For March, I can't think of anything other than St. Patricks day for the monthly themes. Is March too early for spring pictures?
> 
> Then, the secondary contest....which is just for fun contest... So far, Muddiest Golden is the favorite for the month. But we're still taking suggestions...


March plus Spring equals Mud, so I think you pretty much have it covered. LOL!!!


----------



## tashi (Feb 26, 2007)

March also equals St Davids Day in Wales - Daffodils for the ladies and leeks for the men!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> well...my birthday is in march. How about pics of doggies saying happy birthday to ME!
> 
> Rick's a babe! :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat


I don't think that would count.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Are we agreeing on "Muddy Goldens" for our secondary contest?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And for the March Calendar Photo contest.....what does March mean to us? I haven't heard many ideas other than St Patricks Day and mud. Is it too early for spring pictures? Maybe it's a good month for more vague submissions... I don't know, and I'm open to suggestions, since I have to open the submission thread in 10 hours....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How about "Action!" for the contest (running goldens are always cute) and muddy gold for the secondary?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Action is good, and we could also go for the vague Springtime theme, although many mmbers will still be seeing chances of snow at the end of March. But maybe the wide variety would be neat; we'd have photos of dogs in daffodil patches, and in snow, and mud, and at the beach...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We could also do "Perfect Portraits", "Peaceful Moments" (sleeping pics), "Its A Dogs Life" (your Golden doing what it does best? Tuckers would be sleeping and farting lol) "Ultimate Athletes" (agility photos? running shots?) "Happy Days" (big Golden smiles)


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> And for the March Calendar Photo contest.....what does March mean to us? I haven't heard many ideas other than St Patricks Day and mud. Is it too early for spring pictures? Maybe it's a good month for more vague submissions... I don't know, and I'm open to suggestions, since I have to open the submission thread in 10 hours....


I do not know about you guys but the month of March in one of the months that my Golden goes through very heavy shedding. So to me it means more brushing and grooming, brushing and grooming........


----------

